# PubMed- Effect of beta-glucan, inositol and digestive enzymes in GI symptoms of patients with IBS.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Effect of beta-glucan, inositol and digestive enzymes in GI symptoms of patients with IBS.*

Eur Rev Med Pharmacol Sci. 2011 Jun;15(6):637-43

Authors: Ciacci C, Franceschi F, Purchiaroni F, Capone P, Buccelletti F, Iacomini P, Ranaudo A, Andreozzi P, Tondi P, Gentiloni Silveri N, Gasbarrini A, Gasbarrini G

Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a very common functional gastrointestinal (GI). Diagnosis of IBS is based on the fulfilment of the Rome III criteria. Common GI symptoms are lower abdominal pain, bloating and disturbed defecation, such as urgent diarrhoea and/or episodes of chronic constipation. Many agents have been employed in the management of IBS, although only few have been demonstrated to show a relevant efficacy.

PMID: 21796867 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

